# Foodsaver not vacuuming



## KyMama

A couple of months ago my dad called saying his Foodsaver wouldn't vacuum. He called me because we have the same model and was wondering what he could do about it. It eventually started vacuuming again and he was able to finish the few bags he had left. Last week mine started doing the same thing, and today it took me an hour and 6 bags to seal 4 bags of corn on the cob. I ended up cutting new bags for two of them and they vacuumed and sealed okay, not great but okay. 

Do you think it's the Foodsaver or the bags? We only buy the Foodsaver brand bags. I'm ready to throw it out the window right now so feel free to offer up suggestions on a better brand.

TIA


----------



## Packedready

You have to buy new seals from foodsaver every year to year and a half. They are $6 for the pair.


----------



## KyMama

My user manual says "Do not attempt to remove gaskets" in the care and cleaning section, and "Gaskets are not removable" on the machine. I've wiped them down with a damp cloth to remove any debris, but it didn't help. 

Here is a link to the one I have in case it helps: FoodSaver V3820.

ETA: I've been messing around with it trying to figure it out and it only happens on the larger bags (gallon).


----------



## mpennington

I have the professional ll. It's 12 years old and has started having "issues." My machine has an automatic shut off that quit working. After a few weeks of manually turning off the machine, the auto shut off started working again. 

I've changed brands of bags and it has helped seals hold better. Several years ago FoodSaver changed their bags and their current bags don't hold a seal well for me. There is a thread here that gives a link to some bags that you might want to try. The price was cheaper than the source I had found and the bags are the same mil thickness. I only have a hundred or so bags left, so will probably be ordering some myself soon.


----------



## beaglady

I ended up replacing the seals on mine when I had this problem. The foodsaver folks advised me to moisten the gasket before using to keep it from drying out.


----------



## Osiris

Sounds like seals might be your problem, but also remember when you store the machine: DO NOT LOCK the little handle  I did, and the pump wouldn't work the next time I tried to use it. I had to take apart the bottom and fiddle with it, but it came back to life again. I think I took out the pump and plugged it in outside the machine. I forget. It finally worked tho. No seal problems at all. It just wouldn't vacuum. Tell him to 'fiddle' with it.  It might come back to life if it's a pump problem. If not then seals are your next best guess.


----------



## wannabechef

KyMama said:


> My user manual says "Do not attempt to remove gaskets" in the care and cleaning section, and "Gaskets are not removable" on the machine. I've wiped them down with a damp cloth to remove any debris, but it didn't help.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I have in case it helps: FoodSaver V3820.
> 
> ETA: I've been messing around with it trying to figure it out and it only happens on the larger bags (gallon).


They will come out for cleaning and go back in no problem. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Rockytopsis

When our food saver stopped working I contacted the company and they sent me a list of things to try. One of them was to take the seals out and soak them in water for several minutes and then reinsert them. 

They said that sometimes the seals shrink from the heat use. I did as instructed and have not had a problem since. I now when using the machine a lot just soak the seals as part of my routine.

Nancy


----------



## Fire-Man

Packedready said:


> You have to buy new seals from foodsaver every year to year and a half. They are $6 for the pair.


 Well I sure did not know this, I have been using mine for over 10 years without a problem.


----------

